# LRM TOUR SAN DIEGO 6/25



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

NEVER TOO SOON TO START PREPARING. LOTS OF HOTELS NEAR THE STADIUM ARE ALREADY BOOKED. IM BOOKED AT THE TOWN AND COUNTRY RESORT.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Ill be showing again this year, & I live 10 minutes from where the show is... :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 23 2006, 01:20 AM~5295709
> *Ill be showing again this year, & I live 10 minutes from where the show is... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HEY SCREWED, HIT ME UP HOMIE, WE ARE HAVING A BIG ASS BBQ OUTSIDE OF LA, IN BETWEEN LA AND SD. I AM COMING IN ON THE 15TH, AND WILL BE AT THE SHOW. HIT ME UP ON PM HOMIE FOR INFO


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 23 2006, 06:17 AM~5296044
> *HEY SCREWED, HIT ME UP HOMIE, WE ARE HAVING A BIG ASS BBQ OUTSIDE OF LA, IN BETWEEN LA AND SD.  I AM COMING IN ON THE 15TH, AND WILL BE AT THE SHOW.  HIT ME UP ON PM HOMIE FOR INFO
> *


DEFINATELY. GOOD LOOKIN OUT!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Dont forget to pre register for the show. The pay at the gate line on sunday gets really long. Anybody know if theyre letting us bring food in on saturday like last year?? And hopefully we can buy wristbands on sat. too.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 27 2006, 03:15 PM~5326561
> *Dont forget to pre register for the show. The pay at the gate line on sunday gets really long. Anybody know if theyre letting us bring food in on saturday like last year?? And hopefully we can buy wristbands on sat. too.
> *


ANYBODY KNOWIF THEY ARE LETTING US SNEAK, BEER INTO THE SHOW


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 27 2006, 06:05 PM~5328402
> *ANYBODY KNOWIF THEY ARE LETTING US SNEAK, BEER INTO THE SHOW
> *


DO LIKE ME AND JUST GET A WRISTBAND. GO BACK AND FORTH FROM THE PARKIN LOT AND DRINK IN YOUR RIDE.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 28 2006, 12:56 AM~5329804
> *DO LIKE ME AND JUST GET A WRISTBAND. GO BACK AND FORTH FROM THE PARKIN LOT AND DRINK IN YOUR RIDE.
> *


COME ON SCREWED, YOU KNOW I AM OG, THAT IS THE EASY WAY, SHIT WE WAS HAVING A TAIL GATE PARTY AT THE TAMPA SHOW. I GOT A AVALANCE WITH THE SIDE COOLERS. WE WAS IN THE LINE UP GETTING OUR DRINK ON. DAMN THAT JUST GAVE ME AN IDEAL


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 28 2006, 07:54 AM~5331635
> *COME ON SCREWED, YOU KNOW I AM OG, THAT IS THE EASY WAY, SHIT WE WAS HAVING A TAIL GATE PARTY AT THE TAMPA SHOW.  I GOT A AVALANCE WITH THE SIDE COOLERS.  WE WAS IN THE LINE UP GETTING OUR DRINK ON.  DAMN THAT JUST GAVE ME AN IDEAL
> *


IM NOT SURE. NEVER ENTERED A RIDE IN THE ACTUAL SHOW B4. FROM WUT I SEEN THEY JUST HIDE THE BEERS IN THEIR SHOW CARS AND BUM ICE FROM THE VENDORS. :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WILL BE AT THIS SHOW 4 SURE SEE YOU ALL THERE LOOK 4 THE O.G.RIDER BOOTH.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 28 2006, 04:17 PM~5334333
> *IM NOT SURE. NEVER ENTERED A RIDE IN THE ACTUAL SHOW B4. FROM WUT I SEEN THEY JUST HIDE THE BEERS IN THEIR SHOW CARS AND BUM ICE FROM THE VENDORS.  :0
> *


AMEN BROTHER


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 4 2006, 01:21 AM~5367107
> *WILL BE AT THIS SHOW 4 SURE SEE YOU ALL THERE LOOK 4 THE O.G.RIDER BOOTH.
> *


TONY WHAT UP HOMIE, HIT ME UP DOGG IF YOU SEE ME. I WILL BE THE TALL ASS LIGHT SKINNED GUY THAT LOOKS LIKE HE IS HUNG OVER. I WILL TRY TO FIND YALL ALSO.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 4 2006, 07:31 AM~5368008
> *TONY WHAT UP HOMIE, HIT ME UP DOGG IF YOU SEE ME.  I WILL BE THE TALL ASS LIGHT SKINNED GUY THAT LOOKS LIKE HE IS HUNG OVER.  I WILL TRY TO FIND YALL ALSO.
> *



YES WERE GOING TO BE THERE IN A BIG WAY THE PARTY ON


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

i'll be there for sure won't miss it for the world. :biggrin: all ready pre reg two weeks ago, cant wait cuz its all worth it homies :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we did pre reg back in january :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

IM HOPING TO BE THERE.....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@May 7 2006, 03:23 AM~5384341
> *IM HOPING TO BE THERE.....
> 
> 
> ...


DONT TRIP HOMIE. THERE WILL BE PLENTY. NO DOUBT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ROLLERZ WILL BE IN THE HIZZLE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BLVD ACES WILL BE IN THERE!!!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Klique is going to show. See you there.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ALMOST 6 WEEKS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

latin life will be there.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Can't wait


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## mobldj (Jan 13, 2006)

sent of my pre reg last week,will be there with 3 rides.gonna be a great show! :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ill be there.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## aladdin79 (Aug 26, 2005)

It almost that time for the San Diego Show ? I was wondering if anyone will have any Wrist Bands for Sale and if you do can you e-mail me .
Muchas Gracias.  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

i send my pre- reg and i havent got nothing in the mail yet hopefully soon. :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

how bout saturday night b4 the show hit up papas and beer :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 21 2006, 04:09 PM~5468731
> *how bout saturday night b4 the show hit up papas and beer  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

:biggrin: or maybe senor frogs


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

i think it will be senor frogs closer to the border


----------



## livin in tecate (May 26, 2006)

whats happenin Padre fans! pawn shop joe here.I been sayin for years im gonna be ridin to one of these shows on spokes instead of the expeditty on 22's and the show is now 1 month away.Yesterday I picked up a 74 4 door Impala witch is thrashed . as of today leaves me 30 days for paint and int. runs good but beat down I think the last owner was a house painter and primed the roof with house paint.I will post picks of project starting in the morning.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by livin in tecate_@May 25 2006, 11:38 PM~5498999
> * whats happenin Padre fans! pawn shop joe here.I been sayin for years im gonna be ridin to one of these shows on spokes instead of the expeditty on 22's and the show is now 1 month away.Yesterday I picked up a 74 4 door Impala witch is thrashed . as of today leaves me 30 days for paint and int. runs good but beat down I think the last owner was a house painter and primed the roof with house paint.I will post picks of project starting in the morning.
> *


WOW!!!
Good luck with the build...hope you get what you want  , and hope to see you there


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

Padre fans :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 27 2006, 02:16 PM~5506289
> *Padre fans  :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


dodger fan 4 life


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I'LL BE SPORTIN MY DODGERS SANDY KOUFAX JERSEY. PADRE FANS BE READY!!!!!


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

gange shirt here


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 27 2006, 02:42 PM~5506399
> *dodger fan 4 life
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

http://www.blingyblob.com/countdown/countd...3FF&tseconds1=0


----------



## livin in tecate (May 26, 2006)

how are those dodgers doin this year??


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

2ND PLACE IN THE NL WEST BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

IMPALAS WILL BE THERE WE TAKING A LONG ROAD TRIP DOWN THERE HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET SOME OF YOU GUYS TO MAKE SOME ROADTRIPS UP NORTH TO THE SHOWS OUT HERE IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE SOME DIFFERENT FLAVOR OF CARS


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

JUST BOOKED!!

MAKE SURE TO VISIT OUR SPOT. RHYDERS STREET WEAR , JAGSTER AND DIESEL WHEELS...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 23 2006, 08:17 AM~5296044
> *HEY SCREWED, HIT ME UP HOMIE, WE ARE HAVING A BIG ASS BBQ OUTSIDE OF LA, IN BETWEEN LA AND SD.  I AM COMING IN ON THE 15TH, AND WILL BE AT THE SHOW.  HIT ME UP ON PM HOMIE FOR INFO
> *


SAVE SOME FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jun 10 2006, 08:49 AM~5584727
> *JUST BOOKED!!
> 
> MAKE SURE TO VISIT OUR SPOT. RHYDERS STREET WEAR , JAGSTER AND DIESEL WHEELS...
> *


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Just a few weeks to go. Today I sent off my pre reg. so it's a go for sure. Im redoing my interior along with a few other things for this years show. Heres a before pic... :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 11 2006, 01:06 AM~5588044
> *Just a few weeks to go. Today I sent off my pre reg. so it's a go for sure. Im redoing my interior along with a few other things for this years show. Heres a before pic... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. SO FAR SO GOOD. SEE U THERE! :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Phoenix Riders will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

EVERYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO IS GOING TO THE GOODTIMES SHOW IN LA THIS LRM SHOW IS GOING TO SUCK NO ONE IS GOING TO HOP SO LRM SUCK IT'S NOT THE SAME AS BEFORE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Jun 12 2006, 04:26 PM~5596311
> *EVERYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO IS GOING TO THE GOODTIMES SHOW IN LA THIS LRM SHOW IS GOING TO SUCK NO ONE IS GOING TO HOP SO LRM SUCK IT'S NOT THE SAME AS BEFORE
> *


I GOT 30 SOME'N HYNAZ ON MY MYSPACE EVENT PAGE WHO SAY DIFFERENT. ALL RSVP'D AND ALL FROM LA.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 13 2006, 12:06 AM~5598224
> *I GOT 30 SOME'N HYNAZ ON MY MYSPACE EVENT PAGE WHO SAY DIFFERENT. ALL RSVP'D AND ALL FROM LA.
> *


Hey Scooner make sure to catch up with me dogg


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 12 2006, 10:06 PM~5598224
> *I GOT 30 SOME'N HYNAZ ON MY MYSPACE EVENT PAGE WHO SAY DIFFERENT. ALL RSVP'D AND ALL FROM LA.
> *


MAYBE BUT THE REAL SAN DIEGO RIDERS ARE GOING TO THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW AND THE HOP IS GOING TO BE WAY BETTER I SHOULD KNOW I GAVE ALL THE CLUBS IN SAN DIEGO FLYERS FOR OUR SHOW AND THEY ARE GOING NOT TO THE LRM SHOW ASK AROUND THAT LRM SHOW IS NOT GOING TO BE GOOD AT ALL


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Jun 13 2006, 02:17 PM~5601588
> *MAYBE BUT THE REAL SAN DIEGO RIDERS ARE GOING TO THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW AND THE HOP IS GOING TO BE WAY BETTER I SHOULD KNOW I GAVE ALL THE CLUBS IN SAN DIEGO FLYERS FOR OUR SHOW AND THEY ARE GOING NOT TO THE LRM SHOW ASK AROUND THAT LRM SHOW IS NOT GOING TO BE GOOD AT ALL
> *


SHIT THAT MIGHT BE THE PLACE TO CRUISE AFTER THE LRM SHOW. I'LL SPREAD THE WORD :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 13 2006, 09:32 AM~5600205
> *Hey Scooner make sure to catch up with me dogg
> *


I GOT U


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

its almost time only a few days away


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone recommend any hotels near by.


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

just go to tj and party all night and then crash at the show


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 13 2006, 09:29 PM~5603547
> *anyone recommend any hotels near by.
> *


You'll be less than 10 minutes from hotel circle in mission valley.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Jun 13 2006, 08:36 PM~5603554
> *just go to tj and party all night and then crash at the show
> *


LEARNED MY LESSON AT VEGAS SUPERSHOW.IM TAKIN IT EASY THE NITE B4 :nono:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 13 2006, 08:29 PM~5603547
> *anyone recommend any hotels near by.
> *


ALOT OF THE BIG ONES HAVE BEEN BOOKED FOR A WHILE. IM AT THE TOWN AND COUNTRY RESORT. LITERALLY 3 TO 5 MINUTES FROM THE STADIUM. $200 A NITE


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jun 9 2006, 04:15 PM~5581842
> *IMPALAS WILL BE THERE WE TAKING A LONG ROAD TRIP DOWN THERE HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET SOME OF YOU GUYS TO MAKE SOME ROADTRIPS UP NORTH TO THE SHOWS OUT HERE IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE SOME DIFFERENT FLAVOR OF CARS
> *


Lets do this


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

I JUST BOUGHT MY BOOTH TODAY FROM MARTHA WILL BE THERE FOUR SURE. O.G RIDER STYLE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jun 15 2006, 11:56 PM~5616053
> *I JUST BOUGHT MY BOOTH TODAY FROM MARTHA WILL BE THERE FOUR SURE. O.G RIDER STYLE
> *


I NEED SOME MORE DVD'S. THE ONE U SOLD ME IN SB WAS TIGHT. :cheesy:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 14 2006, 12:17 AM~5604573
> *ALOT OF THE BIG ONES HAVE BEEN BOOKED FOR A WHILE. IM AT THE TOWN AND COUNTRY RESORT. LITERALLY 3 TO 5 MINUTES FROM THE STADIUM. $200 A NITE
> *


HEY LOCO I WENT ON YAHOO TO CKECK OUT THE FEEDBACK ON THAT HOTEL AND IT WASNT GOOD AT ALL


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 16 2006, 08:52 AM~5617447
> *HEY LOCO I WENT ON YAHOO TO CKECK OUT THE FEEDBACK ON THAT HOTEL AND IT WASNT GOOD AT ALL
> *


YEA I READ TRIPADVISOR.COM BEFORE I BOOKED. SOME REVIEWS ARE BAD, SOME GOOD. ITS A RISK LIKE WITH MOST HOTELS. NOT LIKE IM GONNA BE IN IT THAT MUCH ANYWAY. JUST WANTED SOMETHING CLOSE TO THE STADIUM THAT WAS ABOVE AVERAGE. WE'LL SEE.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

YA I AM A PICKY MOFO. THE ROOMS AT THE SHERATON ARE 200 A NIGHT AND ITS 8 MILES AWAY.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 16 2006, 01:14 PM~5618949
> *YA I AM A PICKY MOFO. THE ROOMS AT THE SHERATON ARE 200 A NIGHT AND ITS 8 MILES AWAY.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!!



 MS


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

I wont be getting much sleep this week! Ive got 5 days to get my truck ready for sat. BTW I got my confirmation letter from Lowrider the other day.... :biggrin: PS M.S you will be missed this year, it wont be a lowrider mag. show without you & your car there.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

so whens all the nor cal people leaving?? friday? thursday? im headed down there thursday night, staying in san bernardino that night, then headed to san diego friday morning. anyone from the merced/modesto area gonna be partying it up in tj that weekend??hit me up!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 18 2006, 01:34 PM~5627569
> *so whens all the nor cal people leaving?? friday? thursday?  im headed down there thursday night, staying in san bernardino that night, then headed to san diego friday morning. anyone from the merced/modesto area gonna be partying it up in tj that weekend??hit me up!
> *


 modesto and stockton chapter is leaving fri afternoon


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

JUST GOT MY ROOM MOTEL 6 HERE WE COME :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORA PUES ,HOPE TO SEE SUM LIL'ERS OUT THIER...


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 19 2006, 04:11 PM~5633998
> *JUST GOT MY ROOM MOTEL 6 HERE WE COME :biggrin:
> *


 Thats were we are staying. See ya there.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

WHICH ONE WE ARE AT ONE LIKE 11 MILES AWAY, BUT ANYWAY IF YOU SEE MY ORANGE 64 OUTSIDE OF MY ROOM AND A GUY DRINKING BEER THAT WILL BE ME


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 19 2006, 08:21 PM~5635369
> *AND A GUY DRINKING BEER THAT WILL BE ME
> *


:roflmao:

:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 19 2006, 08:52 PM~5635598
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


HEY I WAS THE SAN BERNADINO MOTEL 6 2006 BEER BONG CHAMP SO IM READY FOR ANY TAKERS :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 19 2006, 09:40 PM~5635795
> *HEY I WAS THE SAN BERNADINO MOTEL 6 2006 BEER BONG CHAMP SO IM READY FOR ANY TAKERS :biggrin:
> *


SHIT IM STILL A LIGHTWEIGHT. GIVE ME A 12PK OF ANY BEER OR 3 TALL CANS OF STEEL RESERVE 211 AND ITS A DONE DEAL!!! :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

2 days till roll in for the pre reg people!!!!!! My new interior is done as of 11pm last night...heres a sneak peak of the dash.....I love the smell of fresh paint :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jun 18 2006, 09:03 PM~5629708
> *modesto and stockton chapter is leaving fri afternoon
> *


If I get out of work at a decent time I'm rolling out with you guys if not I'll catch up


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 22 2006, 11:02 PM~5654695
> *If I get out of work at a decent time I'm rolling out with you guys if not I'll catch up
> *


 :biggrin: I'm already here...... Hurry up!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 22 2006, 08:17 AM~5649866
> *2 days till roll in for the pre reg people!!!!!! My new interior is done as of 11pm last night...heres a sneak peak of the dash.....I love the smell of fresh paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*ECHNIQUES S.F.V. will be in Diego and the rest of us will be in Highland Park</span></span>*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HEY LOCO, DO YOU KNOW WHAT TIME MOVE IN IS? A LOT OF MY GUYS FROM UP NORTH ARE JUST PULLING IN TO S.D. RIGHT NOW SO THEY WANT TO KNOW WHAT KIND OF SLEEP THEY ARE LOOKING AT? WE ARE ALL PRE REG ALREADY!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yo YO.... You know ELITE C.C. Will be representin.....

See ya There...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

SEE YAH ALL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up to all my norcal people!! im in lemon grove(suburb in san diego) about to hit up this festival in ocean beach today. you homies should roll out!!tijuana is the shit! arriba ADELITAS!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WE AT O.G RIDER WILL BE AT LOW RIDER SHOW THE SUNDAY STOP BY CHECK US OUT HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Well we rolled in today & got a good spot by the bleachers next to Blvd. aces CC. Come by & say hi just look for the green Nissan truck with the dancing bed... :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

MY OLD CAR WILL BE THERE 79 REGAL RADICAL FOR THE LUV OF MONEY A GREEN WITH A CRAZY WHITE INTERIOR BUMBER KIT SAYS THE NAME FOR THE LUV OF MONEY SOLD IT TO MY HOMIE WILL BE OUT THERE REPRESENTING WITH UNIQUES CAR CLUB


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

hot as hell and it suxed


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

The day after,,,the roll in took about 4 hours but thats normal i guess...roughly 700 vehicles in show...I took 2nd in my class..& both friends took 2nd in thiers plus best euro in show & $250! I snapped bout 200 pics that ill share as soon as i upload...overall a good show but im glad it's over till next year... :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

A few pics for now... more to come soon..
my truck & my friends Geo tracker








showing side by side


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 26 2006, 09:56 AM~5669968
> *A few pics for now... more to come soon..
> my truck & my friends Geo tracker
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IT SUCKED BECAUSE ALL OF US WERE ENJOYING A BAD ASS SHOW IN HIGHLAND PK. WITH GOODTIMES CC. IT WAS ON AND CRACKIN! IF THEY WERE ON THE SAME DAY AGAIN I'LL DO THE SAME DAMN THING!!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Im glad you had a good time there. I had a GREAT time showing with the 700 plus vehicles at qualcomm in sunny San diego. Heres a few more pics...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

DAMM I WAS IN FRESNO AND IT WAS OVER 108 DEGREES :angry: :angry:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I MET THE HOMIE FROM SOCIOS ,HIS WIFE IS BEJEWELED 65?YEA IT WAS KINDA HOT,BUT FO SURE THIER WERE ALOT OF LOLOS AT THE SHO,SEEN ALOT OF THEM IN T.J PARTYING TOO...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

66 we were parked 1 row over from you guys. There were a few rides just busting out & some familiar rides there too. More pics...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

[img=http://img149.imagevenue.com/loc576/th_77688_san_diego_show_004_576lo.jpg][img=http://img19.imagevenue.com/loc321/th_77697_san_diego_show_025_321lo.jpg][img=http://img37.imagevenue.com/loc362/th_77706_san_diego_show_023_362lo.jpg][img=http://img156.imagevenue.com/loc533/th_77719_san_diego_show_050_533lo.jpg]
[img=http://img24.imagevenue.com/loc553/th_77727_san_diego_show_028_553lo.jpg]


----------

